# fecal sample pictures identification if possible



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

found this in one of the fecal samples that was sitting on the glass.
this was from my QT tank so its possible it might be a paper towel fiber, but the paper towels i use dont have any color on them.

any idea.. and this was not dyed ether


























found this to doesnt look like a nematode but more round wormsish (crested gecko fecal sample)










nematode of some sort


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Aren't roundworms a kind of nematode?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

The first thing looks to be a fiber or hair, maybe from the paper towels, maybe just lint from the slide, etc.

The second is a worm of some sorts. I wish I could find an ID chart for common amphibian parasites, but alas...

Ryan


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

verbal said:


> The first thing looks to be a fiber or hair, maybe from the paper towels, maybe just lint from the slide, etc.
> 
> The second is a worm of some sorts. I wish I could find an ID chart for common amphibian parasites, but alas...
> 
> Ryan



i here you i wish some one wrote a book on this and if there is will someone let me know plz!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I used a lot of parasitology books for a graduate level parasitology course but it was still pretty difficult to tell the worms apart visually without a lot of experience.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Unfortunately - at least for what I have found - there is no single great source for IDing amphibian parasites. There are pictures scattered throughout several amphibian/reptile textbooks - but even all of them together isn't the best source.

I have spoken with one of the parasitologists here at the Vet school about the possibility of putting together a survey of the most commonly found parasites found in captive dendrobatids. Depending on how it works out, it may be something that can be published to help both the veterinary community - as well as the general public.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> Unfortunately - at least for what I have found - there is no single great source for IDing amphibian parasites. There are pictures scattered throughout several amphibian/reptile textbooks - but even all of them together isn't the best source.
> 
> I have spoken with one of the parasitologists here at the Vet school about the possibility of putting together a survey of the most commonly found parasites found in captive dendrobatids. Depending on how it works out, it may be something that can be published to help both the veterinary community - as well as the general public.



i was thinking this same thing and was gonna email dr rich as well.. im sure he has many parasite experiences


----------

